# Good luck for Magenta panel on Thursday!!!!!



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Magenta,
Two more sleeps for you then I am sure we will be hearing more good news this week. You wont need good luck but I am sending it anyway. I am looking forward to hearing your news love Jill x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Magenta,

best of luck for tomorrow.....not that you'll need it!

XXRuthie


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Magenta

Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow, can't wait to read your news tomorrow.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow magenta, although i'm sure you don't need it 

pam xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Good luck for tomorrow Magenta - should say congratulations in advance we know you will be approved!!!!!


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Good luck Magenta - will be thinking of you


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Magenta just wanted to say thinking of you both tomorrow let us all know how you get on.

LOL Keli


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Tons of luck to you for tomorrow Magenta xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Good luck for tomorrow, although I don't think you'll need it.

love
Cindy


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Just popping on to tell you all the news.  thank you for all your support and kind messages - i will print them off later to put in a memory book.

We're just back from panel - we have been approved!  we are 'parents-to-be!

Too excited to type more - needless to say we are both over the moon .

Maggie and Gareth xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Congratulations magenta...!!! its such a great feeling....hope you get mactched up soon!

XXRuthie


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Magenta,
I have pm'd you but just to say again wonderful news I know how thrilled you will be have a great celebration love jill xx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

brilliant news !
enjoy and celebrate
x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi magenta
well done .. i jsut know the feeling in it lovley hunn aawww well made up for you and happy. hope not to long now to wait hope. did they say a age on the child you would be looking at. we was aproved for a 0/2 years old and got aproved in the august and have a little girl moving in soon.... im a mummy at last..xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations Maggie & Gareth, I hope your out celebrating & don't have to long of a wait for your perfect match.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats to you both. Hope you don't have to wait too long for a match.

Laine


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Absolutely fantastic Magenta.... am so thrilled for you... well done, all your hard work has paid off.    
Love C xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY MAGENTA   
great news!! hope you've popped open the bubbly tonight 

kj x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS MAGENTA, WOOHOO YOUR GOING TO BE A MUMMY

pam xx


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Congratulations - really really pleased for you  

 

Kizziexx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Magenta

 Congratulations  to you and DH.  Hope you don't have too long to wait for a match.

Karen x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Haven't had time to post for a few days but really wanted to say Congratulations!!!
Love Viva
xxx


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Just wanted to say Congats

Morgana x


----------



## shelly (May 26, 2004)

Magenta & DH congratulation ,welcome to our club. Hope the wait is not to long. If your like me ,every day u will be checking the phone. 

Shelly XX


----------



## Emcon (Oct 11, 2005)

Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS, hopefully we will not have to wait too long before we are both matched.

Em


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Magenta, so pleased for you both   

Let's hope you get quick match.

Cindy


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Haven't been on much lately so missed this, but WOW a HUGE congratulations

T xx


----------

